# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First cycle sustanon 250 + Dbol (with photos)

## Back-Man

*Stats:*

*Age:* 25
*height:* 5,7''
*weight:* 185lb
*BF:* 9-10%
*Years training:* since I remember myself or if to be more precise 8-10 years of bodybuilding...

*Cycle:*
1-4- Dbol 30mg/d
1-10- sus' 250mgx2/w
1-10- Hcg - 250iu x2/w
Aromasin - 5mg/d
Liv.52

*Pct:*
11-12.5- Hcg 500mg eod
13- Nolva- 40/40/20/20/10
11-15 Aromasin- 10mg/d
Vitamin E 1000iu/d

*Diet:*
After experiencing with the anabolic /metabolic diet I came to conclusion that this is the best ever diet for BB and believe me I know what I'm talking about..

So each day I'm going to consume something like:
300g protein coming from whole eggs, beef, chicken, cheese and fish.
300g fat coming mostly from olive oil, whole tehina salads, canola oil, nuts.
Alot of vegetables with low carbs in it.

Friday-Saturday will be a carb up days..

*Training:*

*5 days split:*
Sunday: Chest - biceps
Monday: Legs - triceps
Tuesday: Back - shoulders
Wednesday: rest
Thirsday: Chest - Biceps forearms
Friday: Legs - Triceps (Back 3-5 sets)
Saturday: rest
* abs eod or 2-3/w


So after like a 3-4 months of researching and anderstanding the isue I decided to take the path into the dark side of the sport, a thing that I never ever thought I will do, well here I am today taking my first injection of organons turkish sus'.... :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22:  :AaGreen22: 

Those photos where taken 2 months ago at the day of shootin' them I was in an extremely flat condition, tryed to deplete myself and actualy weigh in 173lb, next day after carbing up was 182lb !!

So today looking much fuller thats all. will post current pics when able to.

----------


## lovbyts

Wow, looks good before cycle like everyone should I cant wait to see the after pics. Good job

----------


## liftw8t

Yeah your going to be a beast, what made you choose aromisin and hcg ?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

He's already a beast brother. I like the PCT. If you could post up your diet in detail maybe mere mortals like me could get some pointers. Good luck on the cycle I'll be following.

----------


## Back-Man

> Yeah your going to be a beast, what made you choose aromisin and hcg?


thank you !

Well after a long reading, it came to me that it should be the best way saving gains after the cycle is over.

the hcg during the cycle is to prevent testicle atrophy and just before I'll begin nolva for pct I'll take it at 500iu eod just to be 100% ready (if I'll see that there is no atrophy at all maybe I'll skip it)

The reasone why taking Aromasin during the cycle at low dose is cause' I will hate to be a water baloon and for my knowledge it's the best A/I to use because it wan't make much an impact on lipids profile. for pct it just a good idea for gettin' my natural test' up.

----------


## Back-Man

> If you could post up your diet in detail maybe mere mortals like me could get some pointers. Good luck on the cycle I'll be following.


my Diet is quite simple:

*on week days:*
meal 1:

2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 50g of fat cheese 
35g canola oil
some vegetable

meal 2:

tuna cane or sardines fish
80g whole tehina salad 
some vegetable

meal 3:

200-250g chicken brest
50g olive oil

Post workout:
2 scoops of whey
30g of nuts or almonds

meal 4:

similar to one of previous meals
big salad

meal 6:

200g skim cheese 
50g olive oil

on Friday-Saturday

Just trying to reach to around 700-800g of carbs, 250g protein and some fat not much.

On friday I'll eat mostly high glycemic carbs like pottatos, rice, fruites, cereals and bread.
On Saturday it will be mostly low-medium glycemic carbs like: sweet pottatos, apples, whole bread ect'..

Supplements: *****3, Multi-V, Vitamin C, Fiber, Q 10

----------


## sportfan33

wow u look great, cant wait to see how you look when your cycle is over!

----------


## Back-Man

Had a solid workout today, hit back & shoulders feelin' great all through, it's like you just don't feel pain anymore, pump was crazy as hell can't wait doing chest & biceps at thursday...

unfortunatly due to back injury that I carry for several years I can not perform heavy deadlifts and squats, so when working legs for example I put very light weight but each repetition is brought to perfection, doin' it super slow.. tomorrow I'll go to a chiropractor, hope it will help..

tomorrow will be a rest day doing only cardio, and so my second injection trying the glute this time, hopefuly it won't hurt like the first wich I did in my right quad, felt like handicapped person for 2 days, tellin' everyone who asked what happend to me, that I got injured at a soccer game :Chairshot:  

thanks everybody for your nice feedback !!!

----------


## ranging1

great job, 

good to see someone with a good base before they cycle for a change

hope it all goes welll for u

----------


## zunair

i had just started my first ever cycle with testoviron 500 mg and deca 200 mg per week...the cycle has been startd 2 weeks ago but i kant see any gains yet...i need serious help...if anyone can do i can send him my pic...and then you can give me better suggestions...but telling u the truth my body bloats and theres no muscle at all...

----------


## ranging1

^^^^^^ get ur own thread wankker

----------


## csavage0

Your base = what lots of chumps look like on cycle lol. You are gonna turn out awesome. Cant wait to see the after pics. Will be watching this one

----------


## BIGJOL

> ^^^^^^ get ur own thread wankker


lol :P

----------


## BIGJOL

Good Luck man, will be following..cant wait to see final resualts  :Smilie:

----------


## manwitplans

Interesting! Alot of guys are far from having your physique after years of training and steroids .. 

So this will be good!

----------


## Back-Man

O.K so here we go...

after 2 week in cycle, I can tell you there are cons' and pros' 

Let's start with the good sides:

Begining weight: 185lb
current weight: 195lb
gained very little water weight and BF % still quite low it seems like 10%-11% 

Strength went up so mutch, it's ridiculous, for example: Bench press exactly two weeks ago was 200lb x 8, today bench press 266lb x 6, can't realy tell you all my weight lifting progress yet cause I couldn't realy work all body parts for max' intensity...

Cons':

Injections hurts, I mean it H U R T S !!! like hell in my muscle, the pain comes the day after or at the same day if I Inject AM it will definatly will hurt later that day... It comes to a point that it leaves me half paralized and actualy feel sore and had fever after every time I Inject... 

Tried everything to soften the pain like massage, ice, heat working the muscle out..

knowing my gear is 100% legit all I wait for is perhaps for my body to get used to it..

will update with new photos soon !

p.s

forgive me if my English is not 100% correct, I'm not from around here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yashp

Wow, 30 kilos on the bench? That's just ridiculous hehe. The base is looking great, it seems you've put a lot of thought into the process of taking gear; that's great to see.

I'm not sure why you're hurting to bad, but hopefully someone else will answer it for me - otherwise, post in another sub-forum. 

And your english is just fine  :Wink:

----------


## Back-Man

Weigh in today exactly 200lb, actualy took that weigh in at the evening, even so it's a weight I have'nt seen since last year and ofcourse was on a much higher bf percentage..

anyway walking around feeling huge already, can't realy imagine how it will be 2 months from now, I believe I can reach to a solid 220lb body weight, I know it's alot of weight to put on a first cycle but I know myself so well, so I know in my mind that it's possible for me to do.. actualy a few years ago I was like 216lb-218lb on something like 18% bf.


this week had a major change in my diet regimen, i've changed from the anabolic diet to a normal BB diet which consist of: 500g Carbs 250-300g protein and approx. 100g of fat divided into 5-6 meals each day, did that because I just felt sick to my stomach with all that fat eatin', it came to a point that I just couldn't swallow the food anymore, either way I believe it's a very good choise that I made, even though it's still ain't easy to load all this food but hey who said life of someone who wants to grow beyond his own genetic potential is easy right...

----------


## wukillabee

> O.K so here we go...
> 
> after 2 week in cycle, I can tell you there are cons' and pros' 
> 
> Let's start with the good sides:
> 
> Begining weight: 185lb
> current weight: 195lb
> gained very little water weight and BF % still quite low it seems like 10%-11% 
> ...


No matter what u will have injection pain for a few reason. First u choose sust for ur first cycle. I say very unwise since sust gives just about anyway pain mostly from the prop in it. Add that to having virgin muscles never seeing a needle before, bad combo for post injection pain bro! Nothing u can do but put a heat pad on it while u sleep, seriously nothing else will loosen the pain! Other then that, looks like u will be a monster after this cycle! Great build/frame u got coming into this cycle, it will benefit in the end!

----------


## Back-Man

> No matter what u will have injection pain for a few reason. First u choose sust for ur first cycle. I say very unwise since sust gives just about anyway pain mostly from the prop in it. Add that to having virgin muscles never seeing a needle before, bad combo for post injection pain bro! Nothing u can do but put a heat pad on it while u sleep, seriously nothing else will loosen the pain! Other then that, looks like u will be a monster after this cycle! Great build/frame u got coming into this cycle, it will benefit in the end!


Well the reason I chose sust for this cycle was because it was 100% pharma grade my other option was enanthate but it was UGL iranian.. so I said to myself better go with the sust.. 

Beside that a good friend of mine started the same cycle the same day I started it and he's got no pain or nothing like that so I guess it's very individual...

Thanx for youre comment !

----------


## ylfcm

Hey Backman nice pics,

Iv recently started Sust cycle (first cycle) and sounds like im experiancing same pain as you. All good just part of the ride i think.
Will be following your post and interested to see the gains you get from DBol and Sust as im not using DBol. 

Good luck 

Ylfcm

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Looking really good bro!!! Nice separation in the legs....I take it your right handed? Right bicep is a tad bit bigger then the left.....I have the same problem. You are going to look really good after your cycle!!! Keep up the good work.....

----------


## bjpennnn

great base man, and sounds like you have made some amazing progress so far. Wish i would have waited till I was 25 to do my first you are smart for waiting that long. 

one question though, at 185 you were only benching 200lbs x8 i am confused. is that a typo?

----------


## BeastIn916

Very nice, looking forward to updates

----------


## KAEW44

i want to see the after pics, very lean starting condition good job man!

----------


## crazypat123

> great job, 
> 
> good to see someone with a good base before they cycle for a change
> 
> hope it all goes welll for u


hahahahahahaha i know what you mean...

 :0piss:  :7up:

----------


## Juicedupmonkey

With all your meals being mainly fat, and hardly any carbs were you in ketosis?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Your base = what lots of chumps look like on cycle lol. You are gonna turn out awesome. Cant wait to see the after pics. Will be watching this one



Csavage0 is that you in your picture? You look like Matt Hughes the UFC fighter.......

----------


## darr

Lookin great bro!cant wait to after pics

----------


## Hate Being Small

Excellent base can't wait to see pics

----------


## Yendorimus

subbed

----------


## Tyson8583

hey man, I had the same problem with injections on my first cycle. I research a lot before I injected and seen a bunch of pictures but still wasn't doing it just right. My buddy even told me how to do it in my glut, but I wasn't injecting far enough back. I injected a little to much on the side of my glut and caused me a lot of pain. I started injecting a little further back on my gluts and I have never had any more problems. 

I don't know if it will help u, but it worked for me.

Can't wait to see the end results

----------


## Dont wanna be old

First : 
Pictures are of someone in GREAT shape ! Congratulations !

Second :
Quad test seemed to always hurt after injecting . Glutes was only place tolerable .
Only other possibility is going 1/2 ml eod . Smaller the depot may equal less irritation . 

Good luck !

----------


## Tyson8583

> Glutes was only place tolerable .
> Only other possibility is going 1/2 ml eod . Smaller the depot may equal less irritation .



That is good to know, Hope its true for my case. I'm going to start a sus 325 cycle (first time using sus) and i'm doing smaller injections eod.

Back-man, you should get better results from the short esters doing eod. Maybe something you can look into next cycle.


Do you have any new pics of your progress? Or was/is measurements?

----------

